# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  SE COMPRA PALTA HASS EXPORTACION

## AMERICANCALIX

BUEN DÍA SEÑORES ESTAMOS INICIANDO OPERACIONES DE PALTA HASS CAMPAÑA 2018-2019 , 
Enviar sus volumen y precios al correo  ventas_calixtro@hotmail.com 
numero 990400574 
Atte 
Lennin CalixtroTemas similares: OFRECEMOS PALTA HASS Y PALTA FUERTE PARA EXPORTACIÓN AÉREA Compra de Palta HASS para Industria Congelado Busco productores de palta hass de exportación Compra de palta hass y fuerte COMPRA DE PALTA HASS Y FUERTE, TANGELO MINNEOLA

----------


## ramosmayta

Buenos días Sres,  acabo de leer la publicación que ha realizado sobre compra de palta Hass, le puedo garantizar 20 toneladas en dos partidas (10 toneladas cada uno) de la zona alta de Cañete y Yauyos de mi campo,  también puedo adquirir mayor volumén. Las condiciones de venta es al barrer de 120 gr a más, precio a tratar puesto en la provincia de Cañete (Imperial), o en chacra.   Quedo a la respuesta   Saludos    Joel Quinto Ramos Mayta  WhatsApp, Rpc. 986289885 joel11_81@hotmail.com

----------

